# E36 M3 mirrors



## -Geoff- (Sep 12, 2004)

How hard is it to put after market mirrors on a car? I have a 92 sentra and i want to get rid of my old mirrors and install some e36 m3 mirrors. How would i go about this. Is it possible to install these mirrors onto my car withought any trouble?


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Hmm...let's see...it takes what? one to two minutes to take the four screws holding your driver's door panel and the rest of the pastic clips and a couple more minutes to remove the hardware holding the mirror in place. Do you think you can do all that? First you want to consider a few options...is that E3whatever mirror rigid or is it possible for it to fold which would be nice, also is it powered like the Nissan one? I wouldn't replace the mirrors unless they're broken prolly those new mirrors you're looking at are over 50 bucks. That's a lot if you consider the value of the car. If you're trying to make that sentra look like a BMW shove the headlights from a BMW in it.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

They're not going to be a direct fit, if that's what you're hoping. They may be close, and you may be able to modify them to fit, but they're going to take some work, probably with fiberglass. Best bet is probably to cut off the mirror section and have it molded into your stock mirror base.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

try checking out magazines, i saw an ad in Super Street that showed M3 replica mirrors that fit Civics and other import cars


----------



## -Geoff- (Sep 12, 2004)

this is what the mirror looks like









they look like they would be kind of an easy fit


----------

